

New attack on Tor requires luck but shows limits of Tor privacy - Fjolsvith
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/07/new-attack-on-tor-can-deanonymize-hidden-services-with-surprising-accuracy/

======
lcswi
And you can read about the defusal of its danger in the last paragraphs of the
post. Nice clickbait!

